# Ariza May Have Regrets About Leaving



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

> Boxer Andre Berto Suggests Trevor Ariza May Have Regretted Leaving The Lakers
> 
> July 14, 2010 |
> 
> ...


It's too bad Trevor didn't stay. I'm sure watching the Lakers defend that title wasn't his best TV option... He and Kobe were pretty tight. Why does money always have to talk loudest?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Of course he has regrets, but that is only because he doesn't have VISION.

So many people don't have VISION.

VISION is where you look in the mirror and say, okay this is a quick fix but I can really find happiness here for just a little less money and winning is everything. And VISION counts for YEARS, not DAYS...Trevor.

I said at this time last year that he will be sorry he did this. Of course has regrets.

That's life. You make decisions and you live with the decisions you make.

But if the guy had had some VISION, maybe he would have two rings by now.

His agent is an ******* too, trying to play the Lakers like he did. Mitch just went on his business and signed Artest. That's the way it goes...that's LIFE without VISION.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Ron said:


> Of course he has regrets, but that is only because he doesn't have VISION.
> 
> So many people don't have VISION.
> 
> ...


The word for the day, hotdammit is V.I.S.I.O.N.!!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Yup.

I don't apologize for the emotion, either.

Spur of the moment decisions usually come back to haunt you.

If Ariza wasn't smart enough to look down the road, then too bad for him.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Ron said:


> Yup.
> 
> I don't apologize for the emotion, either.
> 
> ...


I agree. I think some of these guys let their agents dictate to them instead of taking advice, getting 2nd/3rd opinions, and then dictating their wishes to their agents. Then again, Trevor may have felt slighted being that he was such an integral part of the title run last year - he obviously didn't put the business side of it into perspective.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

With Ariza and no Eonny, do you think the Lakers still win it?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Artest wasn't on the roster, no I don't think they beat the Celtics, so it was a good move.


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

Lakers had regrets about letting him go. If Lakers had Ariza they would've beaten Boston in 5 games tops.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

King George said:


> Lakers had regrets about letting him go. If Lakers had Ariza they would've beaten Boston in 5 games tops.


I'm assuming in this fantasy world Pierce and Allen somehow injury themselves and are unable to play the rest of the series five minutes into game one, right? Arizia and Artest are basically the same player except Ariza can keep up with quicker weaker players while Artest can bully the Pierce's of the world.


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> I'm assuming in this fantasy world Pierce and Allen somehow injury themselves and are unable to play the rest of the series five minutes into game one, right? Arizia and Artest are basically the same player except Ariza can keep up with quicker weaker players while Artest can bully the Pierce's of the world.


Ariza is better than Artest. He's not as strong but he plays better offense is much quicker.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You're wrong, if you think Ariza is better than Artest. I am not sure why he is being overrated, but Ariza is not an All-league defender. The problem with the Lakers was never offense.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Artest locked Kevin Durant down to .350 FG%. He bottled up Paul Pierce and outscored him in each of the last two games. Forget about Trevor Ariza, Ron Artest was an investment that paid off every time that he had to. Ariza "would've" done this or "would've" done that = totally speculatory and meaningless.


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

BeeGee said:


> Artest locked Kevin Durant down to .350 FG%. He bottled up Paul Pierce and outscored him in each of the last two games. Forget about Trevor Ariza, Ron Artest was an investment that paid off every time that he had to. Ariza "would've" done this or "would've" done that = totally speculatory and meaningless.


Trevor Ariza won that Orlando series in '09. And as for offense The Lakers could've used more offense. offense wins, not defense. The team who scores the most wins aka the team with the better offense, not the team with the best defense.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

King George said:


> Trevor Ariza won that Orlando series in '09. And as for offense The Lakers could've used more offense. offense wins, not defense. The team who scores the most wins aka the team with the better offense, not the team with the best defense.


Hahahaha.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King George said:


> Trevor Ariza won that Orlando series in '09.


Wrong.



> And as for offense The Lakers could've used more offense. offense wins, not defense.


Wrong again.



> The team who scores the most wins aka the team with the better offense, not the team with the best defense.


Strike three!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

King George said:


> Trevor Ariza won that Orlando series in '09. And as for offense The Lakers could've used more offense. offense wins, not defense. The team who scores the most wins aka the team with the better offense, not the team with the best defense.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

King George said:


> offense wins, not defense. The team who scores the most wins aka the team with the better offense, not the team with the best defense.


WTF. Don Nelson, is that you?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

King George said:


> Ariza is better than Artest. He's not as strong but he plays better offense is much quicker.


Put the pipe down kiddo.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King George said:


> Trevor Ariza won that Orlando series in '09. And as for offense The Lakers could've used more offense. offense wins, not defense. The team who scores the most wins aka the team with the better offense, not the team with the best defense.


The Lakers won that series in 5 games. I really think they could of been without a number of players and still won.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

King George said:


> Trevor Ariza won that Orlando series in '09. And as for offense The Lakers could've used more offense. offense wins, not defense. The team who scores the most wins aka the team with the better offense, not the team with the best defense.


:smackalot: Snap out of it, man. So let me get this straight... Offense wins, according to you, right?

In the Orlando series...

Kobe scored (Games 1-5):
40, 29, 31, 32, 30

Ariza scored (Games 1-5):
3, 8, 13, 16, 15

...but Ariza supposedly won that series. You sound stupid. Ariza averaged 11 points even through the 08-09 Finals. Artest averaged 10.6 through the Celtics series. Now you sound even more stupid. The Celtics were much tougher than the Magic - simple as that. Artests timely shots (especially the game 7 dagger), and his relentless defense on Paul Pierce (not to mention the rest of the playoffs) made him more than worth the deal. Ariza walked away, remember that. It's not like we traded him away. But the Lakers had an ace in the hole in Artest, who wanted to be a Laker and help defend a title. 

If offense won championships, the Phoenix Suns would've won about 6 or 7 championships this past decade. Hopefully, you're awake now.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

King George said:


> Trevor Ariza won that Orlando series in '09. And as for offense The Lakers could've used more offense. offense wins, not defense. The team who scores the most wins aka the team with the better offense, not the team with the best defense.


i guess you didn't see game 7 last month.

lakers: 27-83, 32.5% FG
celtics: 27-71, 37.5% FG

lakers: 83
celtics: 79


----------

